# Cpt 36200



## Jfrank (Nov 5, 2010)

Can cpt 36200 be used in conjunction with:
93510
93503
93545
93544
If you can use it with this cath, is a modifier needed and which one? We have tried -26 &
-51 and it keeps bundeling. Should we be using -59? I'm new to the cardiology world, so any help is really appreciated and if you can list references that would be great too. I've been searching the web with no luck so far.
Thank You!


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 5, 2010)

Catheter in the aorta would be included and not billed separately. Below is from Medicare's NCCI manual:

13. Cardiac catheterization and percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedures such as angioplasty, atherectomy, or stenting include insertion of a needle and/or catheter, infusion, fluoroscopy and ECG rhythm strips (e.g., CPT codes 36000, 36120, 36140, 36160, 36200-36248, 36410, 96360-96376, 71034, 76000-76001, 93040-93042). All these services are components of a cardiac catheterization or percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedure and are not separately reportable.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Jfrank (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!!! :d


----------

